# Upcoming OpenSSL Patch



## Cloudrck (Mar 18, 2015)

Apparently tomorrow the OpenSSL team is releasing a new update and are urging people to update as soon as it's made available. Apparently there's a serious bug fix involved.

https://mta.openssl.org/pipermail/openssl-announce/2015-March/000020.html


----------

